# New Toro 721QZE Exhaust Location



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey All, new member here. Introduced myself in the New Members site. Not sure if this remedy had been posted before. I just bought a new Toro 721QZE from local independent dealer. 1st thing I did was coated the entire machine with ceramic spray to help with snow sticking, hopefully it will do the job. I fired up the gal and right off the bat noticed the exhaust was right behind the left hoop tube and clutch cable. Said to self... this don';t look right. Sure enough after 5 minutes of running to break in the engine the cable sheathing was beginning to melt. WTH?? Shut her down and came up with a solution. Local you pick junk yard have a bunch of vehicles that use fiberglass inner / aluminum outer heat insulated sheathing for shifter cables, vacuum hoses and such. Grabbed a foot long piece and was charged $1 for it. Installed on the left tube and works like a charm. There is a lower piece about 8" long then an upper that is about 3" long that can slide down to be able to fold the handle. Pict below.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

That's crazy it's designed that way.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks Paul -- I had posted this EXACT issue last year when I bought a new 721E. The cable sheathing DID in fact melt and I called Toro but they said it had been redesigned from a previous version and "Engineering is aware...". No solution but to do what you mentioned. I returned my machine and got a full refund. This year, I bought the 821QZE, and I'll say that the exhaust is slightly higher than the 721 model. Perhaps due to the increased engine size, etc. I will still put a sheath over it as you suggest. It's interesting as others have said they didn't notice this issue (I'll posted here and on other forums). It's really a very poor design by Toro. Other than that, I loved the performance of this little workhorse which is why I bought it again but upgraded slightly. (I posted my pic from last season on the cable.)

Appreciate the post!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Michigan Paul said:


> Sure enough after 5 minutes of running to break in the engine the cable sheathing was beginning to melt


Ugh, you covered it up too soon
When the sheathing is fully melted it's time for your oil change. 😁


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

fjb730 said:


> Thanks Paul -- I had posted this EXACT issue last year when I bought a new 721E. The cable sheathing DID in fact melt and I called Toro but they said it had been redesigned from a previous version and "Engineering is aware...". No solution but to do what you mentioned. I returned my machine and got a full refund. This year, I bought the 821QZE, and I'll say that the exhaust is slightly higher than the 721 model. Perhaps due to the increased engine size, etc. I will still put a sheath over it as you suggest. It's interesting as others have said they didn't notice this issue (I'll posted here and on other forums). It's really a very poor design by Toro. Other than that, I loved the performance of this little workhorse which is why I bought it again but upgraded slightly. (I posted my pic from last season on the cable.)
> 
> Appreciate the post!


YES I saw your post of the same problem and glad you did. Said to self, there has to be an easy way to remedy this situation.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Ugh, you covered it up too soon
> When the sheathing is fully melted it's time for your oil change. 😁


Now that was funny it's all fun n games till the new snowblower melts right in front of you. HA....


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

You might want to try another simple solution if you add just a little slack in the cable (move cable end to next hole on "holy" plate):








Toro Power Clear 821 QZE engine knock/rattle during...


A unintended side effect is I really like the look of blue motor both contrasting and matching the rest of the machine. I do agree with @sledman8002002 on that cable. That’s gonna get hot there. See if you can reroute to the bottom of the handle frame, or use something like this: Thermo-Tec...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

From what I see on the engine.... (I'm retired after 42 years in powertrain engineering / packaging BIG USA auto company) is that they bought an off the shelf engine with a tight package and integrated gas tank, exhaust and intake tract for a heck of a good price and placed it onto their aged but still good design frame / chassis. Sure hope Toro doesn't get harped on too much for this "what the heck were they thinking" design. Maybe they can come up with a retro fix with my CHEAP sheathing idea. Sure won't hurt.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyway to put an elbow on the exhaust?


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

UPDATE: Ok guys, I fired up the machine and took a bunch of temp readings with my laser IR gun. The top edge of the sheathing 1 inch rearward of the centerline of the muffler outlet read 410 degrees F. 1 inch forward read 180 degrees, reading on the bottom side of the sheathing inline with the 1st reading read 155 degrees. A bias of temps to the top edge of the tube / sheathing. A reading at the top end of the sheathing by the handle fold ON THE METAL read 57 degrees to a max of 70 degrees after the time allowed. I ran the engine for 15 minutes and the temps remained constant in the HOT zone. The aluminized sheathing does NOT show any discoloration in the HOT zone. The theory on why the temp was hottest 1 inch rearward from the centerline of the exhaust outlet is the flow pattern within the muffler body baffle plate directs the gasses slightly rearward. The gasses on the top or high side is due to the relation of the outlet to the left bar location... the port is about a 1/4 inch higher to the tube. So far the fix looks like a winner...... Cable operation is as free as if the sheathing was not there. Final word, there is no possibility to relocate the cable to behind or below the hoop tube without a major redesign. Holy Cow..... I'm reliving my "working" days.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

dcinma said:


> Anyway to put an elbow on the exhaust?


There is not enough (meat) surface on the muffler short tip flange to securely attach any type of elbow. Unless you wanted to weld something on, which would be a lot of work and costly not to mention the longevity of the fix. Good idea though..


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

My FINAL word on Toro snowblowers. I am GLAD I made the decision and bought the 721QZE and am confident it will last me the rest of my life with no issues. I really like the Toro brand's heritage and the easy availability of parts such as paddles, scraper bar and auger belt. I avoid the cheap knockoffs by all means. OK my advertisement for Toro is over..... peace out.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, I too was thinking of redirecting the exhaust but as you noted, it would be difficult to attach. Another option would be a "defector shield" of some sort -- essentially what you've done! I did ask Toro about getting something from their engineers as I have to imagine that everyone else has this issue - again, they took my info and said they would pass it along. While I wait for their solution, I asked them to send me another cable in case the metal breaks (post-casing melt!). They ARE very good about replacing defective parts and I received it pretty quickly. It's too bad as this could have been avoided and I'm surprised their QA or User Experience testing didn't pick this up. Ready for the storms!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Paul. Good idea on the heat shield mod. The clutch cables on the old design Toro 621 and 721's had no plastic sheathing to melt and were just unclad stainless cable. Hopefully Toro will modify the exhaust outlet with something like an exhaust deflector riveted on used by HONDA. Pick a design of your choice and let us know if it solves the problem.

Honda small engine exhaust deflector - Google Search


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Initially thought about a small clamp on heat shield used on motorcycle exhaust but those usually fit 2" pipes (way too big for the hoop tube size) and though would work don't come cheap. Look on amazon for the heat wrap shield sheath or like I did visit your local bone yard and grab a foot length for dirt cheap. Just about every car now a days uses the stuff.


----------



## Michigan Paul (Dec 20, 2021)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Paul. Good idea on the heat shield mod. The clutch cables on the old design Toro 621 and 721's had no plastic sheathing to melt and were just unclad stainless cable. Hopefully Toro will modify the exhaust outlet with something like an exhaust deflector riveted on used by HONDA. Pick a design of your choice and let us know if it solves the problem.
> 
> Honda small engine exhaust deflector - Google Search


Very good suggestion on the deflector. If my fix does not work or last I will consider getting one of those. Space is tight between the muffler shield to the hoop bar.


----------

